# RESTRICTED dog breeds - PIT BULL



## Machiavelli's (Oct 16, 2013)

*My puppy vs PIT BULL*

Hi everyone! 

I just received my 8 week old puppy a week ago, now 9 weeks, I regularly take him potty outside every hour and daily walks for 15min in the morning and the afternoon. Everything was great until I noticed my neighbor has an American Pitbull Terrier. I do not play much into dog stereotypes, however, I am very careful. 

Anyway, in between our apartment buildings, there is a side walk and small grassy "yards" where we both let our dogs go to relieve themselves. The behavior I have noticed from the pit bull is somewhat aggressive, no barking/growling, but tail very erect and the pit bull either stands very still or sits and watches my puppy when we are outside. When the owner tries to pull the pit bull back into their building, it does not budge and the owners wait on him - _this is what I am afraid of most_. It does not seem like owners have much control over their pit bull when it is just sitting, what more if the pit bull is pulling against them? 

Everytime I have seen the pit bull it has been on a leash, BUT a _*retractable*_ one, and the owners don't seem to mind to make the leash go at least more than 10 ft away from them. *We also have breed restrictions against pit bulls in our apartment*. If the owners showed more control over the pit bull I would not care, but because I am *extremely* worried I think I am going to talk to the landlords about this. 

I want to know if I am making the right decision? Thank you.


----------



## babydmnc (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

Congrats on your new puppy! It is always a good idea to be aware of other dogs when your puppy is outside but the behavior you described doesn't sound aggressive, the other dog seems curious to me. I have known lots of dogs over the years and some of the nicest ever have been pit bulls  

Can you talk with your neighbor and ask if their dog is friendly? I would do that first before I talked to the landlord, but that is just me. Good luck!


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

have you attempted to speak to the pitbull owner about your issues and concerns mostly about the retractable leash?
im trying to think from their side of view i would be highly pissed off if you were the one that caused me to loose my beloved pet or get me evicted from ym home


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

Yeah I would talk to your neighbor first... it would suck if they were kicked out of the building just because of breed discriminatory laws. Also standing still with an erect tail is not really a sign of aggression -- my dog does this too when he sees other dogs in the distance but he is in no way aggressive towards other dogs (he is not even reactive). I do not like retractable leashes, however, especially on larger dogs.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

Just so I'm clear, you're worried because their dog watches your puppy and they use a retractable leash?


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

I might be more concerned that you're walking your not-fully-vaccinated puppy in an area that other dogs go.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

Wow.
These people shouldn't be breaking the breed restrictions, but... would you really report them because their dog is watching yours?

Regardless of what you may think, you ARE giving into a media fired fear of the breed. 

If you're that worried about it, try to plan your puppy's routine for when the dog isn't out there and when you're out there together, just let your puppy do his business then take him back inside.

And if you still want to do more,at least ask if the dog likes other dogs. The dog could just be excited or may be having a prey drive reaction to the puppy which any dog can have. Please don't get these people evicted because of something that might happen but probably won't.


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

If you're going to report them for anything, let it be in result of them breaking breed restrictions for your building (which is absolutely foolish on their part), not because their dog "stands very still and sits and watches your puppy". Come on, now.


----------



## Machiavelli's (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

I only gave descriptions of how the pit bull stands hoping to get advice, not criticisms. Standing very still is a sign of dominant aggression and intimidation. I've already established; it's the people I'm worried about that don't know how to control/command their dog because I know it's in a dogs nature to be curious and weary of strange dogs. You guys act like we know where this dog came from and how the owners are taking care of it. They've already broken the rules, if they cared for their dog or cared at all they would simply follow the rules. 

One of my friend's pitbull is very friendly to people, not so friendly to animals. Another one of my dogs have also been attacked by a pitbull at a dog park, so no, I'm not speaking from "media fired fear" I'm speaking from my experience with pitbulls. Obviously I don't want my puppy to be another dogs "prey" who would? But my puppy being a pitbull's prey vs. a chihuahua's prey is very different.

Thanks to everyone who gave advice. Seems like I've offended some people by asking a question I was really concerned about.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*



Machiavelli's said:


> I only gave descriptions of how the pit bull stands hoping to get advice, not criticisms. Standing very still is a sign of dominant aggression and intimidation. I've already established; it's the people I'm worried about that don't know how to control/command their dog because I know it's in a dogs nature to be curious and weary of strange dogs. You guys act like we know where this dog came from and how the owners are taking care of it. They've already broken the rules, if they cared for their dog or cared at all they would simply follow the rules.
> 
> One of my friend's pitbull is very friendly to people, not so friendly to animals. Another one of my dogs have also been attacked by a pitbull at a dog park, so no, I'm not speaking from "media fired fear" I'm speaking from my experience with pitbulls. Obviously I don't want my puppy to be another dogs "prey" who would? But my puppy being a pitbull's prey vs. a chihuahua's prey is very different.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who gave advice. Seems like I've offended some people by asking a question I was really concerned about.


I don't think they are offended, just saying it's silly to report a dog for watching your dog. They even said report it for breaking the breed restriction. But my dogs watch other animals all the time. Normally they are just checking it out, it's not aggressive. If the dog was growling or even lunging or pulling at your puppy I would be worried but you said yourself it was just sitting there.

If the pit bull really wanted your puppy it sounds like from your description it would have had it.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

Well standing very still CAN be a sign of aggression, but not always. It can also just indicate interest. You need to look at more of the dog's body language like eyes, mouth, ears, tail, how the weight is shifted, and other things. 

If it bothers you enough that they are violating the rules, then by all means report them. If you're worried the dog is aggressive because it watches your puppy and is more interested in doing so than in going inside where there are no puppies to watch, then I think you're over-reacting. You came here soliciting opinions about whether you are making the right decision by reporting them, and that's mine. *shrug*


----------



## SaffronTea (Jun 4, 2013)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

I can understand the issue. I live in an apartment complex where a number of people have broken the breed restriction rule... I personally don't have a problem with it, but what infuriates me is when they are breaking the breed restriction rule, and then don't follow the leash law. There is a person who owns a few pit bulls, and lets them wander around without leashes, and they have attacked people.

Some people have to break the breed rule. Sometimes they have dogs that no complex allows, but they have to live in an apartment due to any number of reasons. They don't want to abandon their dog because of it, so they bring them. My neighbors currently have 3 dogs, 1 of which breaks the rules.

I have a retractable leash, rated for up to 125 pounds. My dog has been stopped from a full tilt sprint using the retractable leash, so it depends on the brand and quality. Definitely go talk to them some time, without your dog. They may be perfectly respectable people who just aren't aware of the concern, but will work around it with you. Such as making sure the keep the dog by them when they see your puppy around.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*



Machiavelli's said:


> I only gave descriptions of how the pit bull stands hoping to get advice, not criticisms. Standing very still is a sign of dominant aggression and intimidation. I've already established; it's the people I'm worried about that don't know how to control/command their dog because I know it's in a dogs nature to be curious and weary of strange dogs. You guys act like we know where this dog came from and how the owners are taking care of it. They've already broken the rules, if they cared for their dog or cared at all they would simply follow the rules.
> 
> *While following the discriminatory breed restrictions might be the "right" thing to do in terms of their lease agreement, it is really not so easy as to "simply follow the rules" since it is very very hard to rent with pit bulls. In part because people freak out over little things that they wouldn't freak out over if the dog was a Labrador (like the dog sitting and staring....). So they may actually care very much about their dog because instead of dumping him at the shelter or giving him away, they are risking their housing and future house to keep a member of their family with them*
> 
> ...


Talk to the owners. Find out of their dog is friendly. Don't start off with implying you're worried about the dog because he is a pit, just ask because you have a small puppy and he's a large dog. Just go to a different area and/or at different times. 

Think long and hard about reporting them to management because while they may technically be breaking the rules, they aren't really making any problems for anyone else by it and chances are very good that if the landlord says that the dog has to go that the dog will end up dead.


----------



## Machiavelli's (Oct 16, 2013)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

Thank you, Saffron and Shell. I have been thinking about it quite a lot. Next time I see them, I will ask if their dog is aggressive. I saw them around _before_ I got my puppy and the pit was really playful and happy when it saw me. I guess seeing the different reaction when it saw my puppy really worried me. Thanks again!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*



Machiavelli's said:


> Thank you, Saffron and Shell. I have been thinking about it quite a lot. Next time I see them, I will ask if their dog is aggressive. I saw them around _before_ I got my puppy and the pit was really playful and happy when it saw me. I guess seeing the different reaction when it saw my puppy really worried me. Thanks again!


Even if the dog is not dog friendly, you could just ask them to use a standard leash to avoid any possible problems in the future.


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*



Machiavelli's said:


> Thank you, Saffron and Shell. I have been thinking about it quite a lot. Next time I see them, I will ask if their dog is aggressive. I saw them around _before_ I got my puppy and the pit was really playful and happy when it saw me. I guess seeing the different reaction when it saw my puppy really worried me. Thanks again!


I'd start by asking if the dog is friendly rather than assuming the worst. Perhaps you could mention that he seems very interested in your puppy or he doesn't seem to be the same playful dog as you remember. Chances are, people generally assume the worst of their dog and asking, "Is he aggressive?" won't necessarily start the conversation on good terms.



taquitos said:


> Even if the dog is not dog friendly, you could just ask them to use a standard leash to avoid any possible problems in the future.


Yes, you might mention that extendible leashes have associated safety problems. I would make it seem as though you are interested in the well-being of them and their dog as much as you are concerned about you and your pup's safety.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

It is very, very likely that if the pit bull is removed from the apartment complex, it will die at a shelter. That's not trying to make you feel bad, it is just a fact.

So- What you've described isn't worrisome to me. The dog seems excited, its on a leash, I don't see an issue.

You asked for opinions and that's mine.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

Not offended, just a little... disgusted I guess. Maybe that word is too strong. 
That you would report these people for no reason. You'll either get them evicted or their dog evicted and the dog will either have to be rehomed or taken to a shelter where it will probably die. That is a lot of hurt because you feel uncomfortable.


----------



## Brooklyn&Stellasmom (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

Perhaps you could ask the neighbors if the dog is friendly and then ask them if they are willing to go on walks with you..Not side by side but at a distance one following the other. Perhaps with time the dog will get used to each other and the space between them can be shortened until they can go on walks together with no problems then become friends?


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

Is it an absolute that you HAVE to take your puppy near the pitbull? 

I tend to avoid other dogs like crazy when I have a puppy. Even under the best of circumstances, puppies can be annoying to other dogs. 

But, for me personally, I would think that if those people really cared about their dog they'd not have it in an apartment complex where they're banned, right? 

Why come down on the OP because the dog might get sent to the shelter? Sounds like that's the owner's fault to me. And if the dog doesn't get adopted, that's certainly not the OP's fault. 

At my last apartment complex, a guy had a blue chow chow and would walk him at night. He was very typically chow chow; not friendly. Reserved. Liked his owner, but that's all. 

I never reported him, because I didn't care that much. But, someone else did and he ended up having to move because he wouldn't get rid of his dog. 

Really, it sucks that pitties have such a stigma attached to them. But, between the media hysteria and people who think it's all in how you raise them, I'm inclined to think the truth is in the middle and I personally put all the onus for problems directly on the head of the owner. 

If the dog goes to the pound, it's their fault.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> But, for me personally, I would think that if those people really cared about their dog they'd not have it in an apartment complex where they're banned, right?
> 
> If the dog goes to the pound, it's their fault.


I completely disagree with your statement that if they cared, they'd not have it in an apartment complex where the breed is banned. 

If a person GETS a dog of a banned breed or any dog if the apartment doesn't allow pets after they already live there and already know the rules, then I think they are being irresponsible.

But so many things can happen once they already own the dog where they end up between a rock and a hard place with the choices being give up a loved pet or break the rules to have housing. The apartment managers may turn a blind eye to well behaved dogs knowing the difficulties of renting with a pit bull.
People search for months to find pit bull friendly rentals and if you've got a tight budget or rely on public transit or have some other limitation on your rental options, there may not be a pit bull friendly rental within 20 miles or anywhere near your price range. 
A person can even be living somewhere and have a dog that is allowed and the complex is sold and oh wait, dog isn't allowed now. Or the landlord changes the terms of the lease at the yearly renewal and your choice is give up the dog or move and good luck moving and finding a place to rent.

So yeah, I think that making a big deal of what is probably not an issue at all since it would likely lead to the dog's death would be an over-step on the part of the OP. Treat the dog like any other dog, if the dog doesn't seem friendly to the puppy, then avoid that dog.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

If it's even a pitbull.


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

Well, sorry if they have circumstances that have put them in that place. Sorry for the dog, too.

I still don't think it's the OP's fault and they have every single right to report that to management if they deem it necessary. 

If someone chooses to have a banned breed, then they have to suck it up and deal with the restrictions. Otherwise, they're just another irresponsible owner and I don't have sympathy for that.

No one held a gun to their head and said, "You HAVE to own a pittie. No choice in life for you."


----------



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll tell you something else: you don't hear German Shepherd people screaming about how their breed is banned in certain places. 

I know of tons of apartment complexes who won't allow people with GSDs to live there. Same with homeowner's insurance.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> No one held a gun to their head and said, "You HAVE to own a pittie. No choice in life for you."


 No, but maybe they already had the dog, fell on hard times, and literally the ONLY options were: to pick an apartment that allows dogs and hope the breed isn't noticed or the restriction isn't enforced, or live on the streets, or kill the dog. I know which one I'd pick under those circumstances.

And, yeah, I'd have to say that reporting a dog who has not caused any problems, knowing that it will almost certainly lead to the dog's death if the restriction is enforced, would be a real jerk move.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> I'll tell you something else: you don't hear German Shepherd people screaming about how their breed is banned in certain places.
> 
> I know of tons of apartment complexes who won't allow people with GSDs to live there. Same with homeowner's insurance.


Well, yeah, GSD people "scream" about breed restrictions just as much as any other persecuted dog breed owners do. I know I'm plenty cranky about places that restrict certain breeds. I guess I can feel OK about an apartment that has blanket size restrictions but breed discrimination makes me angry no matter what.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> Well, sorry if they have circumstances that have put them in that place. Sorry for the dog, too.
> 
> I still don't think it's the OP's fault and they have every single right to report that to management if they deem it necessary.
> 
> ...


Yes, the OP has the right to report them. But it is also worth the OP considering whether or not he/she is overreacting at the threat of the dog based on the breed or on the reality of the dog AND considering the repercussions of reporting the dog if the dog is no threat to them.

Life happens. You can be the more "responsible" owner of a banned breed and end up stuck. Think owning a home is enough? Wait till health problems and job loss cause you to need to move. Think a 2 year lease at a pit friendly apartment is enough? Wait till the property gets sold.



TheOtherCorgi said:


> I'll tell you something else: you don't hear German Shepherd people screaming about how their breed is banned in certain places.
> 
> I know of tons of apartment complexes who won't allow people with GSDs to live there. Same with homeowner's insurance.


In my city, I can name at least 10 apartment complexes that allow German Shepherds and at least 2 major property management companies (which rent out single family homes) which allow German Shepherds. I can name only 1 apartment complex that allows pit bulls and not a single major property management company. Not on the same scale of difficulty at all.

People are also more likely to ignore a GSD in an apartment complex where it isn't allowed (in my observation) so that makes it a little easier on them too.

Not to mention the problem for people that don't even have pit bulls but just have blocky headed short haired dogs and can't find housing with them.


----------



## Nuclear_Glitter (Jun 20, 2012)

sassafras said:


> If it's even a pitbull.


That's what I've been thinking, too. I know I've certainly had dogs that weren't an ounce of pitbull but people mistook them for that.


----------



## Brooklyn&Stellasmom (Dec 1, 2013)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> If someone chooses to have a banned breed, then they have to suck it up and deal with the restrictions. No one held a gun to their head and said, "You HAVE to own a pittie. No choice in life for you."


I am sorry, I am new to the forum with only a handful of post but this statement offends me as I am one who Chose to have this breed and I shouldn't have to suck anything up. I have the right and so does everyone else to own a banned or potentially banned breed just as you do to own the breed of your choice. I shouldn't have to suck it up because others are ignorant and ban an entire breed because of issues with poorly bred or mishandled dogs. I also have a boxer and because she is short nosed, short haird, stocky she could potenitally be banned as well..


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

TheOtherCorgi said:


> Well, sorry if they have circumstances that have put them in that place. Sorry for the dog, too.
> 
> I still don't think it's the OP's fault and they have every single right to report that to management if they deem it necessary.
> 
> ...


This bothers me. I think I share the feeling with most people here that dogs are considered members of our family. Saying 'well they should just suck it up and give the dog away to probably be killed' is just cruel. They don't own 'a pittie' they own *their dog*. If you fell on hard times and couldn't find a place you could afford to live that allowed you to keep your dog, I highly doubt you'd just throw your hands up and say 'well, too bad so sad, that's how it goes.'

I certainly wouldn't. I would do whatever I could to keep our family together. I wouldn't choose to live where my breed (whatever it was) was banned either but if I was between a rock and a hard place... sometimes you have to pick the best worst option. 

I've seen people living in areas where breed bans were enacted having to give up their family pets and the heartbreak that goes with it. Don't talk about it like it's an easy decision.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Brooklyn&Stellasmom said:


> I am sorry, I am new to the forum with only a handful of post but this statement offends me as I am one who Chose to have this breed and I shouldn't have to suck anything up. I have the right and so does everyone else to own a banned or potentially banned breed just as you do to own the breed of your choice. I shouldn't have to suck it up because others are ignorant and ban an entire breed because of issues with poorly bred or mishandled dogs. I also have a boxer and because she is short nosed, short haird, stocky she could potenitally be banned as well..


...if it's banned it's illegal and then you absolutely do not have the right to own that breed. That's the point of banning it.

That's what's so great about BSL. Everyone pays for someone's mistakes. That's why pit advocates are trying to educate owners BEFORE it's too late.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*



Machiavelli's said:


> Thank you, Saffron and Shell. I have been thinking about it quite a lot. Next time I see them, I will ask if their dog is aggressive. I saw them around _before_ I got my puppy and the pit was really playful and happy when it saw me. I guess seeing the different reaction when it saw my puppy really worried me. Thanks again!


I would definitely ask if their dog is FRIENDLY, not aggressive. That will put the owner on the offensive right away. What I would do if I were you, was "casually" bump into them WITHOUT your puppy, and ask if the dog is friendly, and say how you have seen them around, and you just got a puppy, and chat about your dogs a bit, make it casual and friendly, ask questions like "I'd love to take my puppy to training classes/social groups, did you take your dog anywhere?" but keeping your pup out of it just in case the dog is actually not friendly.


----------



## Brooklyn&Stellasmom (Dec 1, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> ...if it's banned it's illegal and then you absolutely do not have the right to own that breed. That's the point of banning it.
> 
> That's what's so great about BSL. Everyone pays for someone's mistakes. That's why pit advocates are trying to educate owners BEFORE it's too late.


..........Okay


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> ...if it's banned it's illegal and then you absolutely do not have the right to own that breed. That's the point of banning it.
> 
> That's what's so great about BSL. Everyone pays for someone's mistakes. That's why pit advocates are trying to educate owners BEFORE it's too late.


The good thing is, you DO have a right to protest BSL and write lots of letters to your elected officials about why it's wrong.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

ireth0 said:


> The good thing is, you DO have a right to protest BSL and write lots of letters to your elected officials about why it's wrong.


That's right


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Sarah~ said:


> ...if it's banned it's illegal and then you absolutely do not have the right to own that breed. That's the point of banning it.
> 
> That's what's so great about BSL. Everyone pays for someone's mistakes. That's why pit advocates are trying to educate owners BEFORE it's too late.


She's commenting on the bold portion of your statement---



Brooklyn&Stellasmom said:


> I am sorry, I am new to the forum with only a handful of post but this statement offends me as I am one who Chose to have this breed and I shouldn't have to suck anything up. *I have the right and so does everyone else to own a banned* or potentially banned *breed* just as you do to own the breed of your choice. I shouldn't have to suck it up because others are ignorant and ban an entire breed because of issues with poorly bred or mishandled dogs. I also have a boxer and because she is short nosed, short haird, stocky she could potenitally be banned as well..


The "great thing about BSL" is sarcasm. BSL is entirely ineffective at actually reducing dog attacks and casts such a wide net that it sweeps of thousands of perfectly safe and well behaved animals and help feed the media and public perception bias through circular reasoning (if it is banned, it must be dangerous, which leads to the perception of danger which leads to bans which leads to .....)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

On the other hand, civil disobedience and blatant lawbreaking have historically been the only ways to get unjust laws changed :/. Obviously, anyone who wishes to engage in civil disobedience needs to be willing to live with the consequences, but it is an important part of changing things. I'm pretty sure very few laws have been changed because of polite letters to congressmen .


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*



Hambonez said:


> I would definitely ask if their dog is FRIENDLY, not aggressive. That will put the owner on the offensive right away. What I would do if I were you, was "casually" bump into them WITHOUT your puppy, and ask if the dog is friendly, and say how you have seen them around, and you just got a puppy, and chat about your dogs a bit, make it casual and friendly, ask questions like "I'd love to take my puppy to training classes/social groups, did you take your dog anywhere?" but keeping your pup out of it just in case the dog is actually not friendly.



I agree. I wouldn't put my pup in danger if I thought a dog appeared aggressive or even if I had a "feeling" (bat senses ha ha) It isn't worth it. I am sure most of the folks on this board know that I do not discriminate against any breed (note what I own) BUT the fact remains that there are thousands of Pit Bulls in homes with owners that have no right to own them. I don't mean that the dog is restricted, I mean that they might not be fully aware of their own dogs "issues?" Many of you remember me talking about my neighbor who has a Pit Bull that ripped through my wood fence to come after my dogs (a few times) that ran up onto my porch and slammed into the glass on my front door to get after my dog and who ran across the road and attacked a Collie that was walking by with it's owner. That dog loves people, is friendly as heck BUT is dog aggressive and is with a well meaning but stupid owner who thinks "It's all how you raise them." She gives the dog a lot of love but that dog is dog aggressive. 

I personally would hope that you would exhaust all other efforts to give yourself peace of mind before attempting to get anyone or their dog kicked out of their home. I think it is hard to NOT look at a dog like the one in question and wonder "what if?" NOT because it is a Pit Bull but because the owner is not under control. I had a Labrador Retriever on the other side of me that killed many other animals in it's lifetime. I wouldn't have trusted that dog near my puppies either. 

On a side note, I was one of those irresponsible people who had a Rottweiler in a "no dogs" apartment for a very very short time. It was right after my break up and right before I bought a house. The owner/manager of the complex was fully aware that I had the dog and turned a blind eye. He said "as long as I don't get any complaints about the dog, I am fine with it." My house was always kept clean, my dogs do not bark or behave poorly so... it was fine for the very short time I needed to stay there. Maybe this person is in a situation like that?


----------



## Brooklyn&Stellasmom (Dec 1, 2013)

Luckily I don't have to worry about BSL at this point, but If I ever did I would do what I had to do....By any means. breaking the law or not..They are my children. I dont have skin children so I protect mine like I would my kids...If that means living in an apt until?!?!? then I would and if I had to set up tent in the woods till I found a home for my entire family, then so be it..I just dont get the " oh I think your dog may be mean so I am going to report you to the apt" and hopefully get your family or your pet thrown out..The dog really isn't bothering anyone....for the what I gather from the OP


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

That's stupid. Have you ever seen videos from Europe where they literally pull ppl of the streets and take their dogs from them then and there? I read a story about a woman visiting Denver who went to a park with her two dogs, one looking like a pit bull, and a police car pulled up and next thing you know her dog was gone...

Your best bet if BSL ever becomes an issue is to ship your dog out of the town, city, or state... Hopefully to some relatives or close friends. if you don't, they will take those dogs of yours from your hands and kill them... They won't try to rehome them and they won't let you rehome them either... 1 strike and your out and the dog is dead.


----------



## Brooklyn&Stellasmom (Dec 1, 2013)

xoxluvablexox said:


> That's stupid. Have you ever seen videos from Europe where they literally pull ppl of the streets and take their dogs from them then and there? I read a story about a woman visiting Denver who went to a park with her two dogs, one looking like a pit bull, and a police car pulled up and next thing you know her dog was gone...
> 
> Your best bet if BSL ever becomes an issue is to ship your dog out of the town, city, or state... Hopefully to some relatives or close friends. if you don't, they will take those dogs of yours from your hands and kill them... They won't try to rehome them and they won't let you rehome them either... 1 strike and your out and the dog is dead.


I am not sure who you are replying to, but if it's me, like I said I would do whatever means is necessary so if moving to another city/state ( I am sorry I would Never SHIP my dog somewhere, I would go as well) if that's what I had to do then so be it..I know all about BSL although I don't have to worry about it at this point I do like to try and educate others before it becomes a reality for those who don't think it could ever happen to them..as far as living in a tent. If I lived in a complex or home that banned the Breed due to insurance or whatever But it was not a state ban then I would do what I had to do until I found a home for all of us even if that means temp live in a tent... so if that's stupid too you..OKAY


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm going to take it from your capitalization of the word ship that you don't know that basically means "to send somewhere." I wasn't saying you should stick your dog in a box with some foam peanuts and mail him somewhere or anything. Nothing wrong with sending a dog to someone to keep it from being killed. 

You make it seem like moving is the easiest life, and financial, decision. Luckily, a grandfather clause usually comes with BSL so if it becomes a problem in your area you'll probably just have to follow a bunch of ridiculous rules... Hopefully.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I hope people continue to fight so that it doesn't become a problem in my area. I have dedicated the last 36 years to Rottweiler's, I would hate to lose them now because a few irresponsible people cannot or will not control their dogs. How fair would that be? That however, is not what this thread is about. The OP asked opinions on how to handle her/his situation. I think some good advice was given. The next step is up to her/him. 

For what it is worth, I agree that the OP shouldn't be using a common space for dog potty until the pup is fully vaccinated. That to me is an big risk. Also, did anyone tell her/him that photos of the puppy are a must on this forum?


----------



## Brooklyn&Stellasmom (Dec 1, 2013)

xoxluvablexox said:


> I'm going to take it from your capitalization of the word ship that you don't know that basically means "to send somewhere." I wasn't saying you should stick your dog in a box with some foam peanuts and mail him somewhere or anything. Nothing wrong with sending a dog to someone to keep it from being killed.


LOL I know exactly what you meant..and no I didn't think it meant in a box with peanuts..I take it to mean send your dog somewhere else to live with a family member...Like I said mine are like my children so NO they would never be shipped to a family members house to live..I never said it would be financially easy but they are more to me then just "my dogs" so I would make the sacrafices...please don't assume I am an idiot, I am far from it....that might be your best bet..but it wouldn't be mine


----------



## Brooklyn&Stellasmom (Dec 1, 2013)

Inga said:


> I hope people continue to fight so that it doesn't become a problem in my area. I have dedicated the last 36 years to Rottweiler's, I would hate to lose them now because a few irresponsible people cannot or will not control their dogs. How fair would that be?


agree 100%


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Inga said:


> For what it is worth, I agree that the OP shouldn't be using a common space for dog potty until the pup is fully vaccinated. That to me is an big risk. Also, did anyone tell her/him that photos of the puppy are a must on this forum?


I'm highlighting this because I know the general region where the OP lives and that parvo is a problem there. Cold weather doesn't kill parvo on the ground. Asking her vet for the risk level in her specific area (neighborhood even) would be a good idea but I'd be keeping an unvaccinated puppy off the ground in any public area around here.


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

Just for the sake of the OP being able to see it, and my curiosity, what options are there besides letting a puppy go to the bathroom in the grass in an apartment complex? 

The only thing I could think would be to only let the puppy go on pee pads inside.

Brooklyn&stella'smom,
I was joking about the box thing. I didn't actually think that's what you thought I meant, just trying to make a joke out of it because you seemed upset about the idea of "shipping" a dog off somewhere. For what it's worth, if I was in that situation I would probably end up living in my dad's RV somewhere until I could sell or rent out my current place and get a new home. At worst, my dog would temp be rehomed with my brother or sister in NC. It would never b a perminent situation.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

xoxluvablexox said:


> Just for the sake of the OP being able to see it, and my curiosity, what options are there besides letting a puppy go to the bathroom in the grass in an apartment complex?


Porch, sidewalk, or parking lot. Not foolproof, but IMO less likely to harbor bacteria for months like the soil does. My unvaxed foster litter (unvaxed because of their age) are only allowed on our porch, and I pick up poos off of the wood.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Shell said:


> She's commenting on the bold portion of your statement---
> 
> 
> 
> The "great thing about BSL" is sarcasm. BSL is entirely ineffective at actually reducing dog attacks and casts such a wide net that it sweeps of thousands of perfectly safe and well behaved animals and help feed the media and public perception bias through circular reasoning (if it is banned, it must be dangerous, which leads to the perception of danger which leads to bans which leads to .....)


Lol thanks for the translation... New rule for me no more posting when I'm tired geez what a grump I was this morning. 

Yes I was being sarcastic. I own a pit mix and a GSD, BSL is very scary to me. Xena looks enough like a pit that she would be taken from me, and Eko wouldn't be far behind if they manage to make pit bulls illegal in the US. I am lucky that I have a good relationship with my landlord and he allowed me to get Xena even though he could lose his insurance, he knows Eko and knows I don't let my dogs cause trouble like some of my neighbors... 

Brooklyn&Stella's mom, you should worry about BSL! The more people take notice and fight against it the better! Nobody wants their dog taken from them, I have watched news reports from the UK where the police stopped anyone with a dog resembling a pit bull and just took the leash right out of their hands! Those dogs got put down if the DNA test came back with more than a certain percentage of pit bull DNA and there was not much those owners could do about it, if I have my facts straight. So when I hear things like this I am sad that a dog only has to look sort of like a pit and show some interest in a dog to make people afraid of it and want to report it. 

I would try to find a new potty place for now and attempt to talk to the owners without the puppy if I was the OP. Get their side of it before you make any decisions I say


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

If this was a golden retriever, Samoyed, sheltie or mutt, would you be thinking the same thing? (This is for the OP)


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

Well, for the OP, 
When Caeda sees another dog she quite often stands quite firmly in place, with her tail up. Or, if she really wants to go say hi, she might sit, with the same rigid posture, ears perked (as much as floppy ears can be), looking intently, because she has learned not to bark, spin, freak out in excitement and "want". Sometimes when she is greeting or playing she even gets hackles, all of it is out of excitement. She has never been aggressive towards another dog other than perhaps being a little snitty at another dog when she gets humped (she has never broken skin, put it that way). You can see the picture of Caeda in my signature. No, she is not a rottie, she is a Greater Swiss Mountain Dog. Would you report me, with her for that body language? How would you react to us? Please treat the owners of the dog as you would treat me. Also, are you POSITIVE that it is a pitt? Really positive? Check out this: Link. 

Also, please consider the vaccination issue as well!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Just wanted to throw this out there, that it's always possible the owners of your apartment complex met the dog and made an exception for this dog, i know a lot of apartments that have breed restrictions but are often open minded enough to meet the dog, and if the dog is nice enough make an exception. I personally would not want to report the owner and would want to talk to them. But they are breaking the rules so ultimately that's up to you, it is not responsible of them to put their dog at risk if the dog is not allowed to be there, so in the end anything that happens to the dog would be their fault


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

I guess if it was me, I would inquire about the breed to the owners. It may not be a pit bull after all. Also, it could be that they got this puppy from a shelter and was told it was a terrier or boxer mix puppy. Puppy grows up and does not look like what it was supposed to be. The owners have fell in love with said dog and now they are breaking the rules. This happens. I would voice my concerns to the owners. There are good ways to approach someone with your concerns and a bitchy way to voice your concerns. You might be surprised and end up with a dog walking friend. For now I would leave the landlord out of the picture. This is how I would handle your situation if I was in your shoes.


----------



## Brooklyn&Stellasmom (Dec 1, 2013)

Sarah~ said:


> Brooklyn&Stella's mom, you should worry about BSL!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App

Perhaps I should have made it more clear!! I don't have to worry about it in my city/town at this point is what I meant. In general i am very worried for others and perhaps eventually. I have been educating anyone and everyone I can for about 3 years now. I know all about what can and does happen. So it's not that I dont worry it's just not an issue in our city at this time.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

Brooklyn&Stellasmom said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> Perhaps I should have made it more clear!! I don't have to worry about it in my city/town at this point is what I meant. In general i am very worried for others and perhaps eventually. I have been educating anyone and everyone I can for about 3 years now. I know all about what can and does happen. So it's not that I dont worry it's just not an issue in our city at this time.


Oh I see. It's an issue here where I live, we don't have a ban but we do have restrictions. No more than 2 pit bulls in one home, has to be spayed/neutered, must be microchipped and licensed by the city. The next town north has a ban, so I worry about it a lot. Xena is not full pit bull but she looks a lot like one so I try to set a good example with her.


----------



## aiw (Jun 16, 2012)

Reporting the dog for doing nothing more than looking at your pup seems.... extreme. You should know that if the dog or people are evicted there is a very, very good chance it will be euthanized. IMO the owners are irresponsible for taking that risk but that doesn't mean you should be the one to make the risk a reality. Certainly not without a very, very compelling reason. From your avatar your pup could easily be taken for a Rott mix and likely will be as he ages purely due to his coloring. Imagine how you would feel if you got reported and evicted just for that.

My approach would be to talk with the owners the next time you see them. Ask if he's friendly and explain you would feel more comfortable if they locked the leash in the short position when you are out there. IME people are very accommodating when asked kindly and with understanding for their position.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Wow, yeah, I didn't notice the puppy's pic before now. OP, with a pup that looks like that, you REALLY don't want to be encouraging breed discrimination. You let them get away with persecuting the pit bulls, guess who they'll come after next. . .


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

i feel horrible for the people with the pitbull.

It sucks loosing your home because what your dog looked at another dog?
right around christmas too, merry christmas folks have fun being evicted cause someone is a helicopter parent whos stereotyping .

geesh some people

look i aint a big fan of pitbulls either to be honest but i wouldnt ever go out of my way to get someone evicted or make them loose their pets near christmas or any of time of year for that matter.

If it was sooooooooo upsetting to me, i would avoid the dog


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

luv mi pets said:


> I guess if it was me, I would inquire about the breed to the owners. It may not be a pit bull after all. * Also, it could be that they got this puppy from a shelter and was told it was a terrier or boxer mix puppy. Puppy grows up and does not look like what it was supposed to be. The owners have fell in love with said dog and now they are breaking the rules.* This happens. I would voice my concerns to the owners. There are good ways to approach someone with your concerns and a bitchy way to voice your concerns. You might be surprised and end up with a dog walking friend. For now I would leave the landlord out of the picture. This is how I would handle your situation if I was in your shoes.


Totally happened to my cousin who lived in a BSL area. The pup they adopted was supposed to be a jack russell terrier mix.... yeah. What do you do in that situation though?


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Personally, I think you should talk to the owners first. Approach them nicely and then launch into your situation, again nicely. You don't want to offend them and make it seem they don't know their own dog's behavior. 

Other than that I have to agree with TheOtherCorgi. I bet it's hard to find an apartment or townhouse that allows these dogs in, but one should never lie or break a rule to enter that home. We have a no PB policy here but people break it all the time and I think that's wrong. Also I think that our policy is either looking the other way or has now allowed them in. If people want to own a PB, fine that's cool, but please don't lie to live somewhere. Eventually all lies are figured out, it's just a matter of when.


----------



## Sarah~ (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: My puppy vs PIT BULL*

I've already looked around and found some places that allow pit bulls in my town. Just in case. I don't worry about looking for places that allow German Shepherds, if they allow pit bulls I'm sure they allow GSDs


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Willowy said:


> Wow, yeah, I didn't notice the puppy's pic before now. OP, with a pup that looks like that, you REALLY don't want to be encouraging breed discrimination. You let them get away with persecuting the pit bulls, guess who they'll come after next. . .


Not gonna lie, OP, the world is going to see your dog as a miniature doberman. Very few people know what minpins or german pinschers are and all they see is a black and tan dog. And once you throw the word 'pinscher' in there...


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> Other than that I have to agree with TheOtherCorgi. I bet it's hard to find an apartment or townhouse that allows these dogs in, but one should never lie or break a rule to enter that home. We have a no PB policy here but people break it all the time and I think that's wrong. Also I think that our policy is either looking the other way or has now allowed them in. If people want to own a PB, fine that's cool, but please don't lie to live somewhere. Eventually all lies are figured out, it's just a matter of when.


Or it could be someone that adopted a dog of unknown breed that turned out to look like a "pit bull" 

Or the dog isn't a pit bull at all and the people have papers to prove it but well, the manager knows a pit bull when he sees one...

Or someone that moved in with family members because they had nowhere else to go and risking someone reporting a "pit bull" (many breeds are often seen as pits) is better than condemning their dog to death in a shelter. 

If the dog is a danger, the dog is a danger, regardless of whether the dog is a pit or a Great Pyr or a Border Collie. If the dog is not a danger, the dog is not a danger, regardless of breed.
A person having a controlled pit bull in an apartment complex where the dog is banned under the rules (not law) is not putting anyone at physical risk. The rules are based on perceived danger and crappy insurance policies which put a huge number of loving families and loving dogs under the gun. Living somewhere else isn't always an option. People break the rule because there are no reasonable options for them and because the rule is jacked up.

I would live in my car if it meant saving my dog but I also have the luxury of family and owning my home as back-up. I don't have children to consider the well being of. Why should someone have to choose between keeping a roof over their children's heads and caring for a pet simply due to misconceptions and the mistakes of other people who happen to own the same breed?


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Laurelin said:


> Totally happened to my cousin who lived in a BSL area. The pup they adopted was supposed to be a jack russell terrier mix.... yeah. What do you do in that situation though?



I was guilty of this when a worker at the county shelter. A litter of pups would come in and if they had any pit in them, the whole litter had to be euthed. I thought this sucked, especially since it was not an ordinance of the county but the idea of the director at the time. Totally illegal! I tried to explain that in a litter each pup could have a different dad. The director thought I was nuts. Why he was the director of an animal shelter was beyond me. So unless they looked 100% pitbulls, we would say they were a mix of a different breed. It is hard when a litter would come in without a mom and try to breed guess sometimes. 

To the OP this could happen to you. If you do not know your exact puppy heritage, your pup could look like a pitbull mix with rott colors as an adult.


----------



## lforrest0913 (Apr 17, 2013)

The OP hasn't posted since the first page of this thread and we're now on the 4th. I'm afraid they may have been scared off by the vehemence with which many of you have been posting.

I've been following this thread but haven't posted until now because I don't own a pit and I don't live and have never lived in an area where pits are restricted and I've honestly never even heard of BSL before this thread.

I was following because I was curious as to how this story would unfold and wanted to see if the OP was able to talk to their neighbor and make amends. Sadly I don't think they'll ever post to this forum again because they're afraid everyone will jump on them. I know many of you are very passionate (hell I am too when someone's talking about MY dog or MY breed) but maybe we need to back off a little? Whether you meant to "attack" the OP or not, that's how it came off. Slightly gentler wording could have made all the difference between educating someone who doesn't understand and attacking someone and making them get super defensive.

Behind every avatar on this site is a person who loves dogs and just wants to do right by them.:wave:


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Oh there's a whole thread around here somewhere about how mean we are.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

lforrest0913 said:


> The OP hasn't posted since the first page of this thread and we're now on the 4th. I'm afraid they may have been scared off by the vehemence with which many of you have been posting.
> 
> I've been following this thread but haven't posted until now because I don't own a pit and I don't live and have never lived in an area where pits are restricted and I've honestly never even heard of BSL before this thread.
> 
> ...


i totally get that but op could potentially land someone homeless because of their dog right around christmas time, like i mean ....thats MEAN


----------



## lforrest0913 (Apr 17, 2013)

asuna said:


> i totally get that but op could potentially land someone homeless because of their dog right around christmas time, like i mean ....thats MEAN


It's certainly not the best situation, I agree. I'm all about the option that the OP talks to their neighbor and starts a friendly conversation about dogs. Who knows, maybe their dogs will LOVE each other and become best friends and the OP will become besties with the other dog owners and everything will end in all sunshine and rainbows!!

But trying to steer the OP to the path of sunshine and rainbows by telling them that they're a terrible person for even thinking of reporting the other dog (I'm paraphrasing here) is, IMHO, not the best way to go.


----------



## asuna (Sep 26, 2013)

lforrest0913 said:


> It's certainly not the best situation, I agree. I'm all about the option that the OP talks to their neighbor and starts a friendly conversation about dogs. Who knows, maybe their dogs will LOVE each other and become best friends and the OP will become besties with the other dog owners and everything will end in all sunshine and rainbows!!
> 
> But trying to steer the OP to the path of sunshine and rainbows by telling them that they're a terrible person for even thinking of reporting the other dog (I'm paraphrasing here) is, IMHO, not the best way to go.


as you can see my first reaction was the second post and i suggested op to talk to the owners,
but than i thought abotu it more, and realized how horrible op was acting about the situation.
if it was a lab or a poodle looking at ops dog i bet she wouldnt give two fluff balls about it.
shes willing to put people out on the street because of their dog whos done nothing
op needs to realize her actions on other peoples lives , they could loose their pet or loose their home, thats the reality of the situation and i see no wrongin pointing that out


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

And don't forget there are ways to regulate what breeds you can have in an apartment/condo/HOA without making it "BSL." My condo has a 30 lb weight limit. So anything that might be thought of as generally falling under BSL--pits, rotties, GSDs--are well oversize, so they're covered there, along with a lot of other awesome breeds. Now, I know there are at least two dogs here that are very definitely over that size, one of which looks vaguely retriever-y (so maybe a rescue pup that overgrew?) and one that does look vaguely pit-ish. I have no intention of saying anything about either of them, because out of the dogs I see walking around here every day? Those are two of the best behaved ones. It's the pair of little mini doxies that are yappy, snarly monsters. Who my dog stands, looks alertly at, and they walks away from  Pretty sure she (a rat terrier mix) doesn't want to eat them, just assess the situation, then decides she wants nothing to do with them.


----------



## lforrest0913 (Apr 17, 2013)

asuna said:


> as you can see my first reaction was the second post and i suggested op to talk to the owners,
> but than i thought abotu it more, and realized how horrible op was acting about the situation.
> if it was a lab or a poodle looking at ops dog i bet she wouldnt give two fluff balls about it.
> shes willing to put people out on the street because of their dog whos done nothing
> op needs to realize her actions on other peoples lives , they could loose their pet or loose their home, thats the reality of the situation and i see no wrongin pointing that out


I wasn't commenting on whether or not it was wrong for you to point out one of the many possible consequences of one of the many possible actions the OP could make. As far as we know, the OP hasn't actually reported the pittie-looking dog, they were just asking for help in a situation where they felt uncomfortable and were considering reporting the dog. If anything, you saying that reporting the dog is not cool and what would probably happen IF they did report it could honestly help everyone involved, people and dogs alike.

I didn't intend for you or anyone else on this thread to take what I said personally. I just wanted everyone to maybe take a step back and consider that maybe we were all a little harsher in the toning of our replies than would have been ideal. The OP could have walked away from this thread a little wiser than before and handled their situation in a better way (and who knows? that could still be happening right now). But due to the overwhelming amount of hostile-sounding replies (again, not saying people's intentions were to be hostile, but that's how the replies came off) the OP could have very easily thought "screw this" and went ahead and dealt with their situation the easiest way possible by reporting the dog and doing exactly what everyone on here was urging them not to do.

We all are very focused on training our dogs using positive reinforcement. You (general "you") would be horrified to hear that someone beat their dog for peeing in the house when they haven't even attempted to potty train it. This is the case with the OP, they didn't know any better but instead of "training" them to do the right thing with positive reinforcement, we yelled at them for _considering_ doing the wrong thing.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

This forum is extremely tame. If someone giving an opinion is enough to make you run away, the internet is not the right place for ya.

-you being in general


----------



## Robbi (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't have a problem at all with pitbulls and I think it's terrible a lot of the breed specific legislation that goes on surrounding that breed. It will break your heart but watch "Beyond the Myth" it's a documentary on pit bulls and the horrible practices they have been subjected to. Really it's an eye opener on how ruthlessly aggressive people in power can be even when they are completely oblivious to the facts, AND it shows how the majority of people's opinions are completely biased and not actually based on fact. It's heart breaking though....

Anyway, I just got my new pomeranian puppy, and I have plenty of similar fears when dealing with any large dog. Pit bull or golden retriever it makes no difference, i'm not concerned about an attack, but concerned they might step on him completely by accident as he is very small. There is no inbred aggression in pitbulls. 

If you perceive a threat towards your pet when dealing with ANY outside influence, be them human or canine, you should take action. Now i'm not saying that in this situation there is a substantial threat, because I am not involved and I have not been there nor witnessed the state of the other dog. BUT if you feel like the health of your puppy is at risk than that is something you need to address. Just make sure you do it in such a way that you do not cause unnecessary suffering for either the pitbull or the other owner. Perhaps it just means having a conversation, but I would NOT mention that you are concerned because the dog is a pitbull. You should not even be concerned based on that fact alone, I would address it in such a way as "My puppy is very small and I just get so nervous when he is around larger dogs, I just wanted you to be aware of my concerns."


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Robbi said:


> I don't have a problem at all with pitbulls and I think it's terrible a lot of the breed specific legislation that goes on surrounding that breed. It will break your heart but watch "Beyond the Myth" it's a documentary on pit bulls and the horrible practices they have been subjected to. Really it's an eye opener on how ruthlessly aggressive people in power can be even when they are completely oblivious to the facts, AND it shows how the majority of people's opinions are completely biased and not actually based on fact. It's heart breaking though....
> 
> Anyway, I just got my new pomeranian puppy, and I have plenty of similar fears when dealing with any large dog. Pit bull or golden retriever it makes no difference, i'm not concerned about an attack, but concerned they might step on him completely by accident as he is very small. _There is no inbred aggression in pitbulls_.
> 
> If you perceive a threat towards your pet when dealing with ANY outside influence, be them human or canine, you should take action. Now i'm not saying that in this situation there is a substantial threat, because I am not involved and I have not been there nor witnessed the state of the other dog. BUT if you feel like the health of your puppy is at risk than that is something you need to address. Just make sure you do it in such a way that you do not cause unnecessary suffering for either the pitbull or the other owner. Perhaps it just means having a conversation, but I would NOT mention that you are concerned because the dog is a pitbull. You should not even be concerned based on that fact alone, I would address it in such a way as "My puppy is very small and I just get so nervous when he is around larger dogs, I just wanted you to be aware of my concerns."


Overall I agree with your post. There are different ways to approach this that can keep everyone involved safe and not getting kicked out of their homes. I think just talking to the owner of the other dog without accusing the owner or dog of anything is the way to start.

I will say though, that yes, there is IMO a higher tendency towards dog aggression in pit bulls than just dogs overall. Any dog can be dog aggressive (my dog has lived with 11 pit bulls- one at a time- but the only dog to give him a serious injury was a border collie) but to say there is no inborn aggression in pits isn't exactly the case either. 

That does NOT mean the dog is a danger just because it is a pit bull. That does NOT mean that a dog aggressive dog is necessarily a danger. That does NOT mean that a dog aggressive dog is aggressive to humans. I mean that every dog should be evaluated on it's own behavior and that just because the dog is a pit bull, even _if_ the dog is DA (which isn't a given based on the description of the interaction), doesn't mean that the people should be at risk of losing their housing or the dog ending up in a shelter or dead.


----------

